# URGENT HELP NEEDED Craigavon - N.Ireland



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Please help these dogs!

Many of them will be PTS TODAY! Please if you can help then call them! Evan if it means for a few days for fostering!

CURRENT STRAY DOGS LIST


----------



## Spaniel mad

Does end date mean that they will be PTS on that day??


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Unfortunately yes! Which is why im trying to put out an urgent appeal.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Unfortunately yes! Which is why im trying to put out an urgent appeal.


OMG poor things

Im just sorry i cant help but i really hope someone can


----------



## kazschow

How do you help with these dogs if you're not in NI?


----------



## Jo P

You can donate money to pay for kennelling


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Either that or adopt and transport it over.


----------



## kazschow

Jo P said:


> You can donate money to pay for kennelling


Would donating genuinely make any difference if dog had a destruction order for a specific day on it? Equally would they let you adopt and trasport a dog with the same order on it for today?

Genuinely interested, as I find it all quite confusing.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Well im sure if it was your dog that they had found and you call up stating it is your dog then they wouldn't destroy it. So i would have thought they would do the same if you wanted to adopt the dog.

With regards to donating for it to be kept there im sure they would be able to explain the details over the phone. As it is Ireland im not too sure on their policy.


----------



## jenniferx

The End date is the date by which the council has a legal right to destroy/rehome the dogs. It is £10 for any dog. If there is space in the kennels then the dog will not automatically be put down by this date but if others come in then the one's whose dates are up have to go.

The website is updated daily on working days.



> Equally would they let you adopt and trasport a dog with the same order on it for today?


Yes they would. The only exception I can think of is when the dog is seriously elderly or very obviously unwell as they do not like to let dogs like that go. They are also a bit wary of people who are trying to buy bull breeds for obvious reasons. But I think he will hold a dog back for you if you want to take it. The toy breeds and puppies usually go quickly. I have seen two chihuahua's, a maltese, a bichon and three different litters come through in the last four months or so.

However that said I have known others to have bad experiences with this pound in that people have expressed an interest in the dog but when followed up the dog has already been destroyed. 

Craigavon is just but one of the pounds here overloaded. Some lucky dogs get collected by various sanctuaries, I know that Assisi takes dogs from Limavady Pound but don't know if there is anyone who works specifically with Craigavon.


----------



## jenniferx

Dog Control | Craigavon Borough Council

Just bumping lots of dogs still coming through this pound. Lots of types to choose from, sad to see a few oldies in there.


----------

